#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  An Interesting fact about hashtag symbol

## Bhavya

#DYK The hashtag symbol is technically called an octothorpe.


Based on the Merriam-Webster dictionary, the "Octo" word refers to the 8 points in the hashtag symbol, but the word "Thorpe" still remains a mystery. Also, there is a theory that claims the "Thorpe" word comes from the Old English word used for "village" based on the idea that the hashtag symbol looks like a village outlined by eight fields!

----------

